# Jamestown, NY BPU workers hurt in X-former expolsion



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Three local BPU workers (linemen) in Jamestown, NY were hurt when a fault occurred as a transformer that was being changed out exploded. I do not believe that these workers are IBEW members, although I am a member of IBEW Local 106, Jamestown, NY. It certainly hits home, and is a brutal reminder that all jobs in the electrical trades are inherently dangerous. This was approximately April 30, 2010. I heard the story on local radio AM 1240. I have not heard any further updates. Forgive me if this has already been posted, and for the delay. I am recovering for an unrelated surgery.

Also posted on General Electrical Discussion Board. 
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/linemen-hurt-x-former-explosion-jamestown-ny-13608/#post226585
(Admins can redirect or move, as necessary, obviously).


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Duplicate thread. 

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/linemen-hurt-x-former-explosion-jamestown-ny-13608/


----------

